# Ahead of expansion schedule



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I am ahead of schedule!!!! April 1st and I have all the concrete taken out and the PVC pounded in the ground for the double line.










I took the concrete out around the corner, here was one of my major problems with frost heave(my fault)










coming out of the shed it will go to the outside line, around the corner in the 1st pic at the train yard will be able to get on the inside line 











had to change up my walkway, the yard is really a mess, I am a glutton for punishment sometimes, just make more work for myself










Finished all the way around, waiting for my track planners to get back to me about my plans for where all my sidings will go, before I started this I consulted with some old rail bosses about track plans, really took a look at where buildings will go, and where operations will be the easiest(switches that I can get to), I have my loops done, now waiting for there wisdom.

This spring hopefully will have all the track laid, then its landscape, then I will fill in where I want all my buildings will go.

Someday I will be able to just run trains...... then start something new









Tom H


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Coming along nicely. My poles been in the ground for two years with no problems.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

looking good!

I'm doing the opposite of yourself, I'm switching from PVC ladder to concrete roadbed. What happened to your concrete roadbed; why did it heave? Hopefully I can avoid having the same problem.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Manco, for some reasom I cannot explain(except temp insanity) I drove rebar 3 ft into the ground and tied it to the rebar in concrete, frost heave, busted up concrete.

Follow Marty Cozads directions and you will not have any problems, the concrete I did not do that to, is fine, it is just like a sidewalk, it might move a litttle, but settles down again.


1 other reason was my backyard slopes to much, had to much of a grade, this levels it out as best I can. I have a 4 ft drop in my backyard. 


Have fun mixing all those bags, my back remembers that









Tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom Tom Tom 

It is un- American to get ahead of schedule.







You must get behind schedule.







Red Tape, E P A impact statement, Material delays, Strike, Something.

You just can't be ahead of schedule. It is totally unacceptable.












PS Don't forget Cost Over Runs. Got to have those. No fair coming in on budget


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Tom. Maybe I can save you a little grief with the PVC ladder. I drove most of my uprights 8-12 inches into the ground and saw very little heaving with them. In areas where the roadbed was pretty far off the ground, I cut my uprights a little short trying to save material; uprights were only sunk into the ground 4-6 inches and heaved significantly more than those that were in the ground 8-12 inches. Apparently there is a sweet spot in there somewhere. I figured as long as all of my uprights were above frost line, they would all heave together with the ground, apparently that's not the case. It appears the amount of heave is relative to how much of the upright is in the ground. I would hazard to guess that if you drove each upright into the ground exactly the same depth, they may all heave relative to each other and your roadbed wouldn't roller coaster. This is in the Midwest and this winter we only had a handful of days with sub zero temps.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ , see here is why I am ahead of schedule, I made the schedule









Manco, I drove mine 24 in into the ground, I live south of Chicago 20 miles, we get a lot of freezing temps. My 1 main line has been in the ground 2 winters now, has not moved yet. I am hoping it stays that way. But if anything I should be able to hit it back down pretty easy.

Tom H


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Through one winter, I had no problems with concrete roadbed using Marty Cozad's method mating up with PVC ladder with pipes driven about 24-30 inches into the ground. I just went out this spring and picked up a few sticks and had smooth operation.


----------

